# Java2CPP



## anfänger15 (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,
hab im FAQ das mit dem java quelltext in c++ quelltext gelesen und wollte es nur mal aus spaß ausprobieren allerdings verstehe ich es nicht. Habe mir das Java2CPP geladen weiß aber nicht wie ich den quelltext jetzt umwandeln soll.
Hat da jemand ne ahnung davon?


----------



## Gast (23. Jun 2007)

float DIFFlat =0.0, DIFFlong=0.0,a =0.0, c =0.0;
DIFFlat = x2- x1;
DIFFlong = (-1*y2)-(-1*y1);
a = ((sin(DIFFlat/2))*(sin(DIFFlat/2))) + cos(x1)*cos(x2)*(sin(DIFFlong/2)*(DIFFlong/2));
c = 2*atan2(sqrt(a), sqrt(1-a));
Seglenght = c*6371;


----------



## merlin2 (14. Jul 2007)

Obwohl der Thread schon älter ist, würde mich die Antwort auch interessieren.


----------

